# Jackson Custom Shop - Extreme Warrior - Progress Pics!



## MetalDaze (Jun 6, 2012)

It's been almost 15 months since I placed the order and I just received some progress pics. I wasn't expecting to get any and I am too excited not to share.

Specs are typical Jackson with the exception of the body shape and inlays:

Lefty Extreme Warrior
Alder body
Maple neck
Ebony board
EMG 81/85
Floyd
Extreme sharkfin inlays
Black with snow white bevels
White binding around fretboard and headstock


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck yes bro! How did you get progress pics? We're in 15 months as well with the run but no sign of pics.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 6, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Fuck yes bro! How did you get progress pics? We're in 15 months as well with the run but no sign of pics.


 
They came out of the blue. I didn't even think there was a possibility of getting any, so I never asked.

They did send me a question confirming some specs and then these magically appeared in my inbox


----------



## Munch (Jun 6, 2012)

That is awesome! The warrior was the main inspiration for my first build (the one in my avatar), so I owe a bit of that to Jackson. Man, that looks freaking cool!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if they sent you pics because of the different (badass) style of body shape with those bevels, and wanted to make sure it turned out correctly? either way, can't wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 6, 2012)

unclejemima218 said:


> I wonder if they sent you pics because of the different (badass) style of body shape with those bevels, and wanted to make sure it turned out correctly? either way, can't wait to see this thing finished!


 
I'd like to think those guys get a kick out of doing something a little different like this rather than building the same body shapes over and over. 

Regardless, I'm excited!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 6, 2012)

Bitchin'.


----------



## Rook (Jun 6, 2012)

JACKSON CS GAS REACHING CRITICAL LEVELS

That looks awesome dude, must have cost a bomb!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hot Damn!!! That's sexy!!!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 6, 2012)

You make us lefties proud with this guitar.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 6, 2012)

Extreme shark fins?


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 7, 2012)

Killer!


----------



## vansinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Now, that's some great upper fret access on that one 
I'm not normally a fan of those shapes, but the bevelings and paint details on this one really makes it work out.
Alder/maple/ebony, good combo, can't go wrong.
But seriously.. methinks it should've been a seven stringer


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 7, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> Extreme shark fins?


 
Yeah, they will be like this:


----------



## tommychains (Jun 7, 2012)

KING OF ALL INLAYS


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 7, 2012)

Those are cracking inlays


----------



## NickS (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks incredible
Nice job on the finish selection!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn! that looks awesome!
but why not as a 7


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 7, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Damn! that looks awesome!
> but why not as a 7


 
Thanks! I don't play 7's exclusively and I was a little worried about neck balance, so I decided to play it safe with a 6 on this one.

I do have a Jackson CS order for a Soloist 7, but it's going to be a while before I see that one


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jun 8, 2012)

oh god....i hate you, that is a gorgeous lefty.... cant wait to see it finished man. if you ever need to send away any guitars to make room hit me up haha


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 14, 2013)

Some new pics. Notice how the white on the back is different than the last batch. I don't have the story on that other then they asked a question about the inlays at the same time the last set of pictures came in, which makes me think they made a mistake the first time around.

I'm being told it will be done next week! Not sure how long it will take from that point to the FMIC distribution center, to my dealer, blah blah... Anyway, I'm stoked!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 15, 2013)

looks pointy!  be careful with that weapon


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2013)

That's awesome! I think the one that inspired you to get this is the guitar I've been looking for. Do you know who ordered that other one (with the double white bevel striping)?


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 15, 2013)

Pics of the pinstripe one are from this site: http://www.musikhaus-e.com

No idea where the actual guitar is at this point.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 15, 2013)

i love seeing something different...

...im a man of many pointy guitars myself, but i need a warrior for my killection.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 15, 2013)

That guitar would be extremy cool as a righty as is except for the floyd route ofc. Reverse body and headstock and inlays.


----------



## aawshred (Jan 20, 2013)

this is going to be crazy badass


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 30, 2013)

So........apparently bulb was touring the Jackson workshop and stumbed upon my guitar getting its final touches. Thanks Church for spotting these


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit. 

This Warrior will go down in the history books as one of the greatest Warriors of all time.


----------



## patata (Jan 31, 2013)

am I the only thinking this should be a production model?


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 5, 2013)

My dealer just got word from the Custom Shop.......

.....the guitar failed inspection and needs to be rebuilt


----------



## Rook (Feb 5, 2013)

Aaaaaaaah WAT 

That sucks dude!

That looked absolutely unbelievable, makes me want a frickin warrior for no good reason. It's stunning man, really.

Sorry to hear about your rebuild but it'll be so worth it.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, crazy part is that this is the 2nd rebuild (never got the full story on the first). 

Maybe this guitar is too Extreme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Supposedly they are fast tracking it, so we'll see what happens. I am grateful that they catch these problems in the workshop and not send it out with issues.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 5, 2013)

hate to hear that, but love to hear that they caught it. Maybe it is too awesome!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn dude, thats wicked. 2nd rebuild now though!? What has the custom world come too when even Jackson can't get their shit done right and out on time!?


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> My dealer just got word from the Custom Shop.......
> 
> .....the guitar failed inspection and needs to be rebuilt





MetalDaze said:


> Yeah, crazy part is that this is the 2nd rebuild (never got the full story on the first).
> 
> Maybe this guitar is too Extreme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Supposedly they are fast tracking it, so we'll see what happens. I am grateful that they catch these problems in the workshop and not send it out with issues.




Damn dude that absolutely blows, my sympathies.  Did they tell you what specifically failed inspection-wise? I am about to get hooked up on a Jackson CS build (it's good to have family working for FMIC! ), but if QC is a problem lately I might hold off...  Hope they do fast-track your build for you, although I'd always prefer knowing a custom guitar wasn't "rushed" too much!


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 6, 2013)

That sucks, man.

On the bright side, at least they're being up front about it and not just trying to sell it to you anyway.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 6, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Damn dude, thats wicked. 2nd rebuild now though!? What has the custom world come too when even Jackson can't get their shit done right and out on time!?


 
I love Jacksons, but when have they ever been timely with anything? Especially custom shop orders. The insane backlog (2 years for most of us mortals) is why they started the Custom Selects now. Trying to take away some of the backup they've been experiencing over the last few years.

It is quite surprising that this will be the second rebuild though. The OP is pretty unlucky it seems.


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn, it sucks that it needs to be rebuilt again but as others have said at least they found the problems instead of you finding them!

Anyway it looks killer - hopefully it will be almighty when it finally arrives!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 6, 2013)

They hired brj?!


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anytime Man! 



HighGain510 said:


> Damn dude that absolutely blows, my sympathies.  Did they tell you what specifically failed inspection-wise? I am about to get hooked up on a Jackson CS build (it's good to have family working for FMIC! ), but if QC is a problem lately I might hold off...  Hope they do fast-track your build for you, although I'd always prefer knowing a custom guitar wasn't "rushed" too much!



I would say at least they are catching it before they ship it out to him. I mean yes they have to rebuilt it and that sucks, but I rather have them catch it than for them to ship it out and it is defected.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Anytime Man!
> 
> 
> 
> I would say at least they are catching it before they ship it out to him. I mean yes they have to rebuilt it and that sucks, but I rather have them catch it than for them to ship it out and it is defected.



The only thing that has me scratching my head is what could cause an ENTIRE build to get tossed out this late in the game? My only guess is that it's a neck issue because that's one thing they might not be able to fix at this point, but if that's the case how/why did it get all the way through paint and assembly?  It is fortunate QC didn't let a flawed guitar through, but I am curious why it made it all the way to FINAL QC before they caught whatever issue there was with this one, and how major was it that they had to scrap the entire build for a second time now?  

I was super excited about that CS 7 I planned to grab but now I'm not so sure between wait times for getting new guitars from the CS (which would be the case if the one I received had an issue, it would have to go through warranty repair/rebuild since it's a US CS build and not one they keep a large stock of it seems ) and the fact that I won't get to check mine out before I pick it up.  I should have just asked them if they would let me take the display guitar from NAMM home with me....


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 6, 2013)

Of course it failed inspection. They built the whole damn thing upside down!


Seriously thought....that's a huge bummer. This is one of the coolest builds I've seen in a long time. Good on Jackson for not letting something subpar out the door. I feel for you though.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 6, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> The only thing that has me scratching my head is what could cause an ENTIRE build to get tossed out this late in the game?


 
So, here's a snippet of what came back from FMIC:



FMIC said:


> We have some bad news; this guitar did not pass inspection, they found it has a finish flaw that cannot be corrected.


 
Scrapping the build does seem excessive, right? Seems like there should be more to the story. Either way, something made them want to push the rebuild button, so I'd rather have it done right than just pushed out the door with whatever mystery flaw.

We know that they can do artist builds pretty fast and they've given me indication that I'm on that kind of timeline now for a rebuild


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> So, here's a snippet of what came back from FMIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right on thanks for the info man.  For a finish flaw, I wouldn't think they would just can the entire build (especially on something as custom as your build ) but that's just me...  Ah well, either way I'm glad that they will take care of you and I hope you do get the expedited build like they're promising. Nothing more frustrating than seeing a custom guitar near the finish line only to be told they're starting over, I would imagine!  At least on the bright side, those finished pics had the guitar looking mighty tasty, right?


----------



## skeels (Feb 6, 2013)

Dang. 

What will they do with that one?


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 6, 2013)

skeels said:


> Dang.
> 
> What will they do with that one?


 
Wood chipper? 

My guess is that if it was truly just a finish issue, it would end up as B stock somewhere. But if it disappears all together, it would make me think that there's something worse they aren't admitting to.

Not sure what their policy is on customs like this. They might not B stock them at all. In fact, I can't say I've ever seen a Jackson CS listed anywhere as B stock.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 6, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Wood chipper?
> 
> My guess is that if it was truly just a finish issue, it would end up as B stock somewhere. But if it disappears all together, it would make me think that there's something worse they aren't admitting to.
> 
> Not sure what their policy is on customs like this. They might not B stock them at all. In fact, I can't say I've ever seen a Jackson CS listed anywhere as B stock.


 
One would think they could just refinish it if it was a finish problem and it would end up at some Jackson dealer as a custom shop 1-off type thing. Who knows, maybe, as you said, there was something worse going on with it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 6, 2013)

ALL OF MY YES

that is metal as fuck


----------



## skeels (Feb 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention that is TOTALLY AWESOME. 

I want to build one. A 7. Right handed. With a natural finish. 

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe we'll see this as a b-stock!!

It'll be an awesome extreme warrior reverse headstock for us righties!! 

On a serious note, a rebuild after all these work and wait sucks big time. Sorry to hear that mate... hopefully they'll compensate you in some ways. (up your specs FOC, maybe??)


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 6, 2013)

That's what ordering a custom is all about!


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 7, 2013)

Finish flaw that can't be corrected? 

Not wanting to sound like an asshole, but it sounds like there's something else. 

I mean, rebuilding the entire guitar, from scratch, just for a flaw in the finish?

Something doesn't add up...


----------



## Walterson (Feb 7, 2013)

At least we know now why they are so expensive..... when they need to build three guitars to be able to deliver one the price starts to become quite resonable...


----------



## Viginez (Feb 7, 2013)

maybe they sold it to someone else ?


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 7, 2013)

I wonder if, instead of having a fatal construction flaw that (worryingly) went undetected until the final stages, it was simply damaged in an accident. Maybe someone dropped it and broke one of the pointy ends? I could imagine Jackson being reluctant to admit that kind of clumsiness in their workshop, but in a way it would look better on them -- freak accidents can happen anywhere. It would mean that there was nothing inherently wrong with your guitar...

Anyway, only speculation of course. Whatever the case, it's one of the coolest guitars ever and no. 3 will rule even more!


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 7, 2013)

When you see some famous musician rocking it on stage in 3 weeks you'll know what actually happened. 

Seriously though, regardless of what it is at least they're fixing it as opposed to letting you find it once you have it.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 7, 2013)

SDMFVan said:


> When you see some famous musician rocking it on stage in 3 weeks you'll know what actually happened.


 
You know, that did cross my mind  No more posting progress pics of my cool orders


----------



## Devotee (Feb 8, 2013)

What's the point of all the speculation? A "finish flaw" could be anything from dust under the clearcoat to binding delaminating or something... Point is it's serious enough to warrant a rebuild. From what i've heard Custom Shop Jacksons that don't make the cut get the bandsaw.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 8, 2013)

Robrecht said:


> I wonder if, instead of having a fatal construction flaw that (worryingly) went undetected until the final stages, it was simply damaged in an accident. Maybe someone dropped it and broke one of the pointy ends? I could imagine Jackson being reluctant to admit that kind of clumsiness in their workshop, but in a way it would look better on them -- freak accidents can happen anywhere. It would mean that there was nothing inherently wrong with your guitar...



TBH that's what I would have guessed, accidental damage.


----------



## Majkel (Feb 12, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> So........apparently bulb was touring the Jackson workshop and stumbed upon my guitar getting its final touches.



And you're sure Misha didn't just y'know... add a guitar to his collection?


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Majkel said:


> And you're sure Misha didn't just y'know... add a guitar to his collection?



Not unless he's ambidextrous.... though somehow that wouldn't surprise me 


Rev.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2013)

Whatever the issue, it's good to know the QC is protecting you. Why no email and ask them exactly what the issue was? They can't blame you for being curious.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I did get an email from them which included that snippet I posted. As part of all this, I now have a contact directly at Jackson that has been emailing me about the rebuild.

Since it doesn't really matter at this point, I decided not to press them for a more detailed reason and just focus on getting the new one in my hands quickly and flaw free


----------



## DarkSaga (Feb 12, 2013)

What sort of time frame are they giving you for the completion of the rebuild?


----------



## skeels (Feb 12, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Whatever the issue, it's good to know the QC is protecting you. Why no email and ask them exactly what the issue was? They can't blame you for being curious.



This. 





Also. ..

You.. could... you could ask..

Yknow... what they, uh... do with that flawed guitar. ..


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 12, 2013)

DarkSaga said:


> What sort of time frame are they giving you for the completion of the rebuild?


 
It's in the system for end of March, so let's just say April 

They said they would hold up that run of Soloist 7's in the dealer section to get it done 
















(just kidding about that last part )


----------



## DarkSaga (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> It's in the system for end of March, so let's just say April
> 
> They said they would hold up that run of Soloist 7's in the dealer section to get it done
> 
> ...



It's cool, I asked Mike Shannon about those at NAMM, he told me they all got scrapped and are on the fast track for rebuilds due in March.... 2014. 




Just kidding guys!


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 12, 2013)

^ Yeah, something about the size of the inlays


----------



## DarkSaga (Feb 12, 2013)

Good.....now I can get another year to save up for it!!!!!


----------



## Viginez (Feb 13, 2013)

thread title is misleading. it says progress


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, two and half years and two rebuilds (that I know of) later, the guitar finally landed at the dealer. It's funny how you forget about all of that when you see the pics 

Here it is:


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 7, 2013)

*counts frets*

1..2..3..

*confirms it has 24 of them*

Oh good, they did this one right!  That looks awesome!


----------



## DredFul (Dec 7, 2013)

Holy Floyd.. I think my brain got some fatal damage. That is so cool! Simple, yet very original and unique! You sir have a good taste! Would it be too rude to ask how much this beast cost you?


----------



## Taylor (Dec 7, 2013)

Too bad they built your guitar backwards... 

Looks awesome bro!


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 8, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> *counts frets*
> 
> 1..2..3..
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it's going to take a long time to live that one down 




DredFul said:


> Holy Floyd.. I think my brain got some fatal damage. That is so cool! Simple, yet very original and unique! You sir have a good taste! Would it be too rude to ask how much this beast cost you?


 
The MSRP when I ordered it back in 2011 was $5,800 but I got it for much less than that.




GraveyardThrone said:


> Too bad they built your guitar backwards...
> 
> Looks awesome bro!


 
Yeah Yeah.....  Thanks!


----------



## DredFul (Dec 8, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> The MSRP when I ordered it back in 2011 was $5,800 but I got it for much less than that.



Thanks for the info! I hope I can some day get myself a custom Dinky or Soloist. Keep rocking mate


----------

